# WebKnight Application Firewall Alert



## BlueSanta

I am attempting to access a website and incur the following message:

WebKnight Application Firewall Alert

Your request triggered an alert! If you feel that you have received this page in error, please contact the administrator of this web site. 

What is WebKnight?
AQTRONIX WebKnight is an application firewall for web servers and is released under the GNU General Public License. It is an ISAPI filter for securing web servers by blocking certain requests. If an alert is triggered WebKnight will take over and protect the web server.

For more information on WebKnight: http://www.aqtronix.com/WebKnight/

AQTRONIX WebKnight 


Can anyone tell me why I am getting this message and what I can do to fix whatever is causing it? I had previously accessed the website with no problem. There is no way to contact the administrator of the web site. I've researched this to death and cannot find any useful information that would help me. 

Thanks!


----------



## micklen

I have just started to get the same with my Shot Online website and any others connected with Games Campus
Searches led me to the fact that others have been affected this way but have suggested no remedies
As you say the Webknight site is unreachable and without being able to enter the Games Campus website I cannot alert them and ask advice either
PLEASE does anyone have any information on this annoying developement
I can find nothing on my system to do with this and research seems to point to the fact that it is a security system used by web sites


----------



## pfjoe

I'm getting the same for ShotOnline. This is the second in about 2 months this has occurred. I'm pretty sure I fixed it last time by uninstalling and re-installing a bunch of Window updates, but haven't been able to fix this time ... started 4/11.


----------



## pfjoe

Appears uninstalling .NET 3.0 installations allowed me to hit the ShotOnline site again.


----------



## amblik

Guess what I've got the same problem,but trying to get a quote for parking at london luton airport. It only occurs when the get quote buttom is pressed ! Must advise others not to use the links supplied when you click on the webknight link turboyourpc does'nt help! and you have to buy it!


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for the feedback. This is an ancient Thread and it is time to Close.


amblik said:


> Guess what I've got the same problem,but trying to get a quote for parking at london luton airport. It only occurs when the get quote buttom is pressed ! Must advise others not to use the links supplied when you click on the webknight link turboyourpc does'nt help! and you have to buy it!


----------

